# 1st macro shot and I got lucky!



## soforchunet (Jan 20, 2011)

First attempt at macro photography while borrowing and playing around with a 12mm extension tube at a local meetup. I'm hooked! Note: It's a plastic flower, the only thing I could find remotely interesting in a bland town hall conference room. 




16|365 by gxespino, on Flickr


----------



## rhino123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow... that was lovely. Better than all the macro shots I have done.


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cool shot!! 
I'm excited to hear that you got hooked on macro.....that means you'll be posting more pics!!


----------



## GoonjoshGoon (Feb 5, 2011)

This is really nice,  what was your set-up as far as lighting goes?


----------



## Frequency (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent shot; i can't withdraw my eyes from the image, but thank God, that signature of yours helped me to come out 

Regards


----------



## kundalini (Feb 5, 2011)

Frequency said:


> i can't withdraw my eyes from the image, but thank God, that signature of yours helped me to come out


 Now that is hilarious.


----------



## Natred (Feb 6, 2011)

that's REALLY good.


----------

